# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Joukkoliikenne eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa - tutkimus

## Mikko Laaksonen

Juha-Pekka Häyrynen Tampereen teknillisestä yliopistosta on tehnyt Tampereen kaupungin tilauksesta laajan tutkimuksen joukkoliikenteestä eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa. Raportissa on varmasti mielenkiintoista tietoa. Raportin kuvaus Linzistä on varmasti erityisesti keskisuurten kaupunkien kannalta merkittävää tietoa:

http://www.tut.fi/liku/tutkimus/liku58_web.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

Selvitys on sangen mielenkiintoinen, ihan jo oman kotikaupunkinikin kannalta. Helsingin valitsemaa joukkoliikennestrategiaa varsin odotetusti ylistetään omassa kohdassaan.   :Very Happy:

----------


## JE

En tiedä, oliko esimerkkikaupunkien valinta ihan onnistunut. Esimerkiksi Wien ei välttämättä ole todellinen vaihtoehto, vaan pitkälti edustaa melko samantyyppistä ajattelua kuin Helsinkikin, erot johtuvat lähinnä Wienin suuresta koosta. Bielefeld on kiintoisa lisä tutkimuksessa, mutta sikäli hiukan hullunkurinen, että monet elementit tekevät kaupungista ainutlaatuisen poikkeustapauksen. Mutta on hyvä että tutkimusta tehdään, ja muihin kaupunkeihin vertaamalla muistaa senkin, mikä meillä on onnistunut "tavanomaista" paremmin.

----------

